# Labels and Hang Tags Query



## brighterman (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey Everyone!

Been browsing a bit through this forum and found it very helpful! I need some advice concluded really.

Im new to this, and are looking to get some T Shirts printed. About 50 Male Cotton T Shirts, and 50 Womens T Shirts. Im from the UK and have sourced some good printers from local, plus from china.

What im asking is the following: The T Shirts will have just one design, on the front. They will all be white T Shirts with the design black and red (pretty simple to start with)

I want these to look as professional as possible but keep costs down as ill be looking to get these sold for about £10-£15.

I want my logo on a label inside the shirt, with washing instructions etc. Whats the cheapest and best method to do this? Ive read about screen printing this inside the shirt below the neckline but speaking to a printer, they suggested this may show through to the outside on a white t shirt? 

Woven labels dont seem the best method as it seems there are high MOQ for these. What is the cheapest and best method you suggest?

Also with hang tags, ive read up about getting business cards printed and then attaching these to the T Shirts. Whats your thoughts on this? Good idea to start with 100 Shirts?

Your comments would be great, and highly appreciated.

THANKS!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The cheapest is not best. And the best is not cheapest.

Cheapest is to print your labels on iron-on transfer paper. The best is woven labels. What is MOQ?

Easiest, best solution is to have them screen printed in a color (off white, gray, tan, etc.) that will not show through the white shirt.


----------



## brighterman (Apr 28, 2010)

"The cheapest is not best. And the best is not cheapest."

Totally agree. Im just trying to keep cost down to a minimum.

MOQ is minimum order quantity. Like one company I got a quote from for 100 Shirts would do it with labels, but I would need to get 1000 labels manufactured.

"Easiest, best solution is to have them screen printed in a color (off white, gray, tan, etc.) that will not show through the white shirt."

So a different colour shirt? 

Paul


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

brighterman said:


> So a different colour shirt?


No, same white shirt with a light ink will not show through.


----------



## brighterman (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you. Ill look into that,
Any other suggestions?


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

For my hang tags I got business cards printed like you mentioned and I glue two together back to back and it makes a nice thick good quality hang tag. I got lots of complements on them.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

We create our labels as plastisol transfers in a light blue gray color, and then press them in with a Hotronix hat press as needed. The blue gray color works great on all colors of shirts.

We use this method for doing just-in-time printing & fulfillment for several clothing lines.


----------



## dopedaddy1 (Jul 27, 2010)

zeusprinting said:


> We create our labels as plastisol transfers in a light blue gray color, and then press them in with a Hotronix hat press as needed. The blue gray color works great on all colors of shirts.
> 
> We use this method for doing just-in-time printing & fulfillment for several clothing lines.


Is that the only color you can use the won't show throw any color shirt .
And also is it better to have a woven label or a printed label when it comes to the label not showing through the shirt.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

Obviously a woven label is better for not showing through the shirt, but the labor and costs involved aren't worth it for most people.

I'm sure there are other ink colors that would work great. We've used white on dark garments, but haven't experimented with anything else.


----------

